# Sound Blaster Audigy Software/Equalizer?



## AddSub (Oct 13, 2007)

I just got my Sound Blaster Audigy Platnium, but no software/drivers came with it. I downloaded the universal driver pack from Creative website (nearly 40MB). It installed the driver and some "Audio Console" application that dosen't seem like it can do much. You can enable/disable headphone/2.1/5.1 presets and that's about it. No equalizer, nothing at all. Most people I know complain of bloated Creative software packages, in my case its the opposite. I got the bare package, driver and a simple application. Anyone know where I can download the full package, equalizer and all?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 13, 2007)

This is as close of a link as I can get, don't know whee you are or anything else;
http://www.soundblaster.com/language.asp?sDestUrl=/support/downloads

If in U.S. try this, if you are running XP(not in specs?).
http://us.creative.com/support/down...&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=32&y=13


----------

